# Stanislav Udin HLV



## david freeman

In the 90's there where a number of heavy lift vessells about the Nort Sea. One was the russian Stanislav Undin mono hulled vessel, and the BADER? a double hulled twin Craned semi submerisible capable of a unit lift of some 15K tonnes? Are these vessels still around, or exist?


----------



## stuart(diver)

Yes, Stanislav Udin is still around, as is 'Balder', sister to 'hermod' the Udin is still owned by Seaway heavylift, and Balder and Hermod are owned by Hereema.


----------



## DAVID ALCOCK

sa her in Roterdam in july she is quite a ship/barge/er whatever!now at work of north wales on a windfarm


----------



## Gulpers

As David said, she is currently working off the North Wales Coast where RWE are constructing Gwynt y Mor Windfarm. (Thumb)


----------

